# Cougar Rifle



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Which one?*​
22329.09%22-25000.00%243418.18%6MM Rem14.55%257 Roberts313.64%25-0614.55%270731.82%28000.00%7MM Mag29.09%30-0629.09%


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This started on another thread. I find it interesting. I truly don't believe I'll get one of the 5 cougars. But I am sure having fun with my wife,


> So what's everyones rifle of choice?
> 
> Talked about it at the dinner table. My wife asked if I had to have a different rifle for cougars? My reply, yea I really don't have a gun for cougars.
> Sooooo Boys what would be the weapon of choice???????????





> It gets better. After 5 days at the Angle with son-in-law, grandson, 2 daughters, grandma and me I was helping wash and fold cloths. The conversation went something like this.
> 
> Me: You know that 6mm Remington that I sold to Wayne when his son turned 16 about 10 years back would be a perfect rifle for dat der cougar problem.
> 
> ...


My choice would be 6mm Rem., 243 Win., 257 Roberts, (starting to show my age), or 250 Savage in a model 99, Great saddle gun for us Cowboys. :lol:


----------



## Nudo7 (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL. Yeah yeah definantley need a gun for the cougars. Then maybe next you could buy one for the smaller deer. Then you should convince her that you need to buy a gun she can shoot sometimes if she wants to go hunting with you....lol Good luck with getting the gun. I think the .243 would be a good choice. I like the versitility of that caliber.


----------

